# Aluminum rigid fork? Anyone ride one?



## Big Pete (Feb 1, 2009)

What are the pros of the Aluminum rigid fork!

I know there stiff.


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

Stiff, light.

Downsides are harshness.


----------



## kaikara (Jul 18, 2006)

I am using a misfit aluminum fork on my Unit. It is less harsh then the then the Kona P2 that it replaced. I have never run a carbon one so i can't compare that. But for 100 dollars I was happy with the weight dropped and the better ride.


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

I'm also running the Misfit aluminum fork on my diSSent. I can't get over how light it is either. As far as being harsh? I don't know - guess I kind of expected it to feel a lot different from a suspended fork and I don't have any other rigid forks to compare it to. I just take it for what it is and ride!


----------



## VicnPA (Dec 3, 2008)

*alum here*

I'm riding an aluminum fork on my 2010 Cannondale SS 29er. I've had them all carbon, steel, and Carbon wrapped alum. Look, rigid is rigid. I've never been able to tell much difference in rigid forks unless one is really flexy. My ALum fork tracks well is light and actually flexes a bit on big hits. I would arque there isn't enough noticable differance to warrant spending big bucks on a rigid fork. Rigid is rigid.


----------



## robbyracer (Apr 9, 2009)

I've been looking at the eXotic aluminum fork. Same as their carbon one but in aluminum for about $100. I think it weighs like 1.6lbs too.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

I have a Soul Cycles rigid aluminium fork, I actually find it more comfortable and stiff than my steal Dekerf Tuning fork off my last bike (Dekerf Implant). 

I would whole-heartedly recommend both of the mentioned forks, but for an aluminium fork the SC can't be beaten in my opinion!


----------



## gruppo (Nov 14, 2004)

Find a Cannondale shop that's been around for a while and they'll likely have a few of Cannondale's aluminum forks (I've been running one on my American Breezer for a couple decades). It's light, obviously long lived, has lots of clearance, and cost me $20.00. I stripped off the paint and polished it to match the finish on the American Breezer's aluminum frame. If you have a newer frame and can only find the Cannondale forks with a 1" steerer tube, simply use a reducing headset. I'm running one that way on a Team Fat Chance. And depending on the length of the steerer tube you can use them with threaded or threadless headsets.


----------



## mattybfat (Apr 24, 2008)

yep misfit one. I think its compliant enough that I sold my carbon fork for the money.It.is also lighter then the carbon too.


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

Cannondale pepperoni forks are definitely bomber. Older Klein forks are great too.


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

Just J said:


> I have a Soul Cycles rigid aluminium fork, I actually find it more comfortable and stiff than my steal Dekerf Tuning fork off my last bike (Dekerf Implant).
> 
> I would whole-heartedly recommend both of the mentioned forks, but for an aluminium fork the SC can't be beaten in my opinion!


I thought Soul Cyles was cromo. Anyway, I've had three steel forks on mtbs and one sucked and the other two felt exactly the same, which was good. Point is, I doubt an aluminum fork is going to suck worse than the stock KM fork and will weigh a lot less.


----------



## jdmckeel (Apr 22, 2009)

umarth said:


> I thought Soul Cyles was cromo. Anyway, I've had three steel forks on mtbs and one sucked and the other two felt exactly the same, which was good. Point is, I doubt an aluminum fork is going to suck worse than the stock KM fork and will weigh a lot less.


It is Cromo, that or it is the heaviest aluminum in the world.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

jdmckeel said:


> It is Cromo, that or it is the heaviest aluminum in the world.


Oh, sorry for the confusion!


----------



## WMBigs (Jul 11, 2009)

I have a 26" Cannondale with the Pepperoni Fork and a Monocog 29er. We have lots of sharp edged rocks so the tires are usually run with about35-40 upfront and 40 in back.
2.2's on the Cannondale, 2.3's on the Monocog. The Monocog is so much smoother. I know the 29's are a big part of the ride. The Cannondale doesn't get much use by me anymore.


----------



## ccd1977 (Mar 7, 2010)

VicnPA said:


> I'm riding an aluminum fork on my 2010 Cannondale SS 29er. I've had them all carbon, steel, and Carbon wrapped alum. .


Where did you get a carbon wrapped alum fork? Who makes it?


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

ccd1977 said:


> Where did you get a carbon wrapped alum fork? Who makes it?


bontrager switchblade. it's a great fork.


----------



## single-trac-mind (Sep 23, 2008)

also running the miSSfit allum fork tried carbon and went back I even kept the fork when I sold the missfit dissent and I run it on my sir9 very smooth


----------



## ccd1977 (Mar 7, 2010)

VicnPA said:


> I'm riding an aluminum fork on my 2010 Cannondale SS 29er. I've had them all carbon, steel, and Carbon wrapped alum. Look, rigid is rigid. I've never been able to tell much difference in rigid forks unless one is really flexy. My ALum fork tracks well is light and actually flexes a bit on big hits. I would arque there isn't enough noticable differance to warrant spending big bucks on a rigid fork. Rigid is rigid.


Which alum fork did you go with?


----------

